# اكتب عبارة لشخص جرحك



## روزي86 (7 يوليو 2015)

​


----------



## soul & life (7 يوليو 2015)

الله يسامحك


----------



## روزي86 (7 يوليو 2015)

soul & life قال:


> الله يسامحك




هههههههههههه انا كمان كنت هكتب كده:blush2:


----------



## soul & life (7 يوليو 2015)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه انا كمان كنت هكتب كده:blush2:



ههههه مفيش اروع من كده  .. متفقين :flowers:


----------



## روزي86 (7 يوليو 2015)

soul & life قال:


> ههههه مفيش اروع من كده  .. متفقين :flowers:




يارب دايما يا حبي:flowers:


----------



## اني بل (7 يوليو 2015)

هوه الخسران


----------



## اني بل (7 يوليو 2015)




----------



## اني بل (7 يوليو 2015)




----------



## اني بل (7 يوليو 2015)




----------



## kawasaki (7 يوليو 2015)

*الهي تنشك فمعاميعك *​


----------



## روزي86 (8 يوليو 2015)

اني بل قال:


> هوه الخسران





هههههههههههه اكيد طبعا:love34:


----------



## روزي86 (8 يوليو 2015)

اني بل قال:


>




صح يا اني


----------



## روزي86 (8 يوليو 2015)

kawasaki قال:


> *الهي تنشك فمعاميعك *​




ههههههههههه ايه الطيبة دي كلها:bomb:


----------



## تيمو (8 يوليو 2015)

مشتاقين يا ست روزي واني


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 يوليو 2015)

الله يسامحك
نورتى المنتدى


----------



## أَمَة (10 يوليو 2015)

الرب يباركك!


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2015)

تيمو قال:


> مشتاقين يا ست روزي واني




ميرسي  أوي
ربنا يخليك


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2015)

أَمَة قال:


> الرب يباركك!




ميرسي جدا لحضرتك


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2015)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الله يسامحك
> نورتى المنتدى



منور بوجود حضرتك


----------



## ohannes (21 نوفمبر 2015)

جبلي سبيرتو  ...:ura1::ura1:


----------



## روزي86 (22 نوفمبر 2015)

ohannes قال:


> جبلي سبيرتو  ...:ura1::ura1:




هههههههههههههه:fun_lol:


----------

